# Pease help me to find wide speargun rubber



## foforum (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello. I am looking for speargun rubber as thick as possible. My best find is 19mm wide rubber for approximately 30$. Ebay

I know there are exist 20 22 even 23 mm wide. The one 23mm rubber was found in Chine in wholesale site like alibaba, but I want 10-20 metres(11-22 yards) not 1 km .

Allexpress - the retail market of alibaba is useless, because the shipping in Israel about 130$ when 1 piece(~2metre) of band cost ~ 3 $.

I ask you to point me in my search. Any shops, brands, etc.


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

I noticed you are from israel, so im not sure how much shipping costs will matter to you, but i do have a suggestion. Reef Scuba, located in chesapeake virgina, sells a wide variety of tubing. I have ordered tubes 2 times from them and was happy with them.


----------

